# If MONEY Was NO OBJECT



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

If you could purchase any breed of dog and bait the owner of that dog with enough money to get him to sell, what breed and specific dog would you go after?

I know exactly where and who I would approach.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

my buddsy pdk9 dutchie, insainly hard dog, i have never seen him pull, he is all forward and attack
(little handler aggression comes with that personality obviously but thats ok)
I don't need papers or titles to tell me what I like


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

With most certanty it would be a German Shepherd. There's a young dog that a gal I train with has that I would give lotso money to get my hands on.
As for famious dogs Mike Diehl's currant dog is very nice Erri z Blatenskeho Zamku but it would prolly eat me :lol:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm pretty pleased with what I already have, but Gary Garner and Xena does come to mind..... ;-)


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Master de Alphaville Bohemia


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't figure out why I would want someone elses dog and training??? For any amount of money. I am not a breeder, so doesn't make sense to me. 

Puppies are cheap(ish).

If money was no object I would get to work with dogs full time, travel to learn from others in the industry and have the time and cash to eff up a few pups on my way to having the dog of my dreams that I chose and trained myself.

I am partial to those duck tollers in the floppy eared dog catagory, malinois in the pointy eared dog catagory.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I's stay with the same breed, just buy a few that are seriously out of my price range right now. I'd make a go at Zender http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/418105.html but he is too old now. 

Maybe this guy... http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/500731.html .
Or http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/478451.html .

I'd focus on getting a seriously nice pair to work and breed for myself, dogs that people will knock down your door for pups from.

If not that, I'd just go with the dogs I already have and pay someone else to show and Koer them as I'm not into that.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

if money were no object i would give away every dog in my kennel, and go adopt a nice border collie mix from the shelter and he and I would hang out on the beach of the Island that I would buy in the South Pacific.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I can't figure out why I would want someone elses dog and training??? For any amount of money. I am not a breeder, so doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Puppies are cheap(ish).
> 
> If money was no object I would get to work with dogs full time, travel to learn from others in the industry and have the time and cash to eff up a few pups on my way to having the dog of my dreams that I chose and trained myself.


 
I also think i'd do the same!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

If money was no object, I wouldn't spend it on a dog. I would pay off everything, set aside money and use it to spend the rest of my time doing volunteer work. 

But I WOULD like to be able to be able to buy a nice older puppy GSD or maybe try something else in about a year or two to "replace" my current cadaver dog when he retires.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

me too. i'd buy a great pup, by a house near the best ringsport club i could find, and spend alot of $$ on plane tickets, seminars, and flying in decoys from all over.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I would take both of Jeff's dogs just to make one a gay schutzhund dog and the other a baddazz personal protection dog.

Seriously, I find my joy in the training and not so much the dog or the breed. I don't understand those people who buy a titled dog just to compete with it.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I would clone my dog into litter of 4 or 5 and compete in all the sports


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I would take both of Jeff's dogs just to make one a gay schutzhund dog and the other a baddazz personal protection dog.
> 
> Seriously, I find my joy in the training and not so much the dog or the breed. I don't understand those people who buy a titled dog just to compete with it.


 
I want to compete in a different sport with the dogs, not gay Sch. :-\"That is for my entertainment purposes only, the real purpose of buying the unnatainable dog is to breed a very nice litter, keep the pick pup and let the rest of the dog world fight over the leftovers. It would be nice to have the top sport people clammering for your pups instead of trying your ass off to find them good working homes.


Ienjoy training I nice dog not just any dog. The real joy I get out of my dogs is just hanging with them at home or vacation.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> If you could purchase any breed of dog and bait the owner of that dog with enough money to get him to sell, what breed and specific dog would you go after?



a DS wibo ( or spike - if it were possible) son from the van leeuwens... ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd buy the island next to Mike and let his BC play with my Corgi on occasion.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Soda would be a really really good Sch dog. I just have absolutely NO INTEREST whatsoever.

If it were not for all the beatings Buko would have been a good PP dog. I convinced him that people are fun. Wouldn't want to go back on my word.

If money was no object, I would go back in time and buy Asko and have him neutered.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd increase the reward in this ad
https://post.craigslist.org/manage/1542517606/qa799
from $500 to 500 Thousand and place ads on all the TV stations and Newspapers in the State of Colorado.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Honestly, if money was no object, I would be dead.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

( Clone Bentley )
Of course only a GSD, This dog is also passed but it would have to be: UFO van Guy's Hof


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd buy Steven Segals dogs.....LOL . I'd clone my Merek!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I, like Jennifer Coulter, would not be interested in buying someone else's dog. Where's the challenge in that? If he's extremely successful, you'd have to top him but where's the enjoyment in that?

I'd realise a dream that Toni and I have always had. I'd found a Dog Club for likewise minded people. Reasonable membership fee, so that there would be no financial limitations to joining.

I'd pay one or two extremely good decoys to work everyone's dogs. Engage someone to monitor the obedience and tracking on a full time basis.

I'd provide the infrastructure and the members would be so selected that they would also be interested in providing good training ideas, etc. and not just profiting.

Probably I would remain with the GSDs but would take time to tour Switzerland and Germany, looking for serious breeders. The price would not be a concern, as this is more or less the same, whatever the mating, i.e. Euro 700.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I would do it both ways. I would want a couple of mature fully trained dogs so I knew exactly what I was getting.

Then I love training pups and young dogs so I would keep a couple of them around.

I would stick with Dutchies.

I would employ a full time trainer and a decoy to help me out.

I already took care of the tropical island issue. \\/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry, I've got bad news...moving next door to you and putting up a blown out travel trailer with a pallet made fence. Drinking cheap beer and pitching the bottles over your way so the dog can have something to do. Then using the "funds" to pay the fines!!! :twisted: Love ya neighbor!!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Honestly, if money was no object, I would be dead.


I get your drift. Yeah, but what a way to go!!! \\/=D>:-D


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Are all of us others coffin dodgers?


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

If money was no object, then i would buy;
1) jim beam talka marda and breed him to every *worthy* female for free
2) ulko guerriere crepuscule and i wold try to steal the basket from him ALL day for a month, then just because I can I would enter him in a Sch trial with no sch training whatsoever and see what he does
3) build a eco and self sustainable resort on a beach in costa rica and go there 4 to 5 months a year
4) hunt down for frozen semen of Fero Zeurterner himmelreich and breed to a worthy bitch, then pick 2 pups out of it
5) same as 4 above but for fero son Timmy Bosen Nachbarshaft
5) Travel to Haiti, rebuild what I can, and teach them cheap and innovative ways to cook with solar cooking ovens, install solar panels on many roofs and how to gowtheir own fruit, vegetables and foodcheaply and organic
6) Keep a few mills to myself 9one never knows...) and do volunteer work for the rest of my life and give the rest to a *worthy* charity.

Then, I turn around in my sleep, fell off the bed, cursed and realized I need to relieve myself. Damn, what a dream!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

If money was no object, my choice would depend on my handler skillz. I think my choices would stay the same. For working I'd get (in no particular order) a Malinois from Kadi Thingvall of Dantero, Dutch Shepherd from Mike Suttle of Logan Haus, Dutch Shepherd from Van Leeuwen, a Dutch Shepherd from Melissa McCord, Bouvier from Bill & Tashi or Howard Gaines or Butch at Liberty (fascinated by the breed, would love a short-haired version if/when I ever got one), or the American Bulldog I've got now to be honest. Even if there are better dogs from a trial-perspective, as long as I had a dog that I could have fun with that was into me and had a good bond with me, the rest is immaterial. Not that titling/trialing at a high level wouldn't be nice and fun, but the challenge and the journey if enough for me right now. Although, some of those could probably do very well in dog sports and none are really all that expensive.

If money was no concern, I'd probably rescue a nice APBT or a Poodle (pure or mix, just like the breed) and maybe a nice Border Terrier too (they're a really cool breed), donate a lot to the most reputable rescue groups out there, maybe have a dog to work for fun (see list above), then enjoy some nice 25 year old Scotch with the rest of the money. Preferably on one of those islands mentioned a few posts back.

-Cheers


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

If money was no object.... I would be dead in a year.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

You guys are going beyond just dogs now. I'd quit working if $ was no object, still buy some outstanding dogs, go to every seminar possible, train with the best, hire a super trainer/decoy to live in, breed my dogs, keep what I want, train and donate the rest to departments in need of patrole dogs.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Turnipseed and Downey - This thread lost 2 forum guys already! :razz:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I'm pretty pleased with what I already have, but Gary Garner and Xena does come to mind..... ;-)


=D>=D>:mrgreen: AND he has to give up the jacket too!!!


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd open a Speedo store.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> You guys are going beyond just dogs now. I'd quit working if $ was no object, still buy some outstanding dogs, go to every seminar possible, train with the best, hire a super trainer/decoy to live in, breed my dogs, keep what I want, train and donate the rest to departments in need of patrole dogs.


You might be onto something. Keeping it just to dogs, I'd get a dog (pup or green prospect dog) from a breeder who had similar goals in their dogs as what I'd like to live with. I don't really have a dream dog I'd love to buy (maybe because I'm a n00b) so much as things I'd like from a dog. Since getting a dog from those breeders is not really a huge financial commitment, money is not the real object so much as just calling or writing them and trying to get a pup or dog from a certain litter that would be a good fit.

-Cheers


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

The question should be why IS money an object?

Hate your job? quit and do something else. Want to find a good trainer or decoy? Become one yourself, the great ones have dogs too that need to be worked.

My job is being Me. I make money for being who I am. I can train dogs all day long if I want. Everybody can do this. Wanna know what my secret is? Faith and Confidence in myself and hard work. Everybody has that capability.

To answer the actual topic. I wouldn't want anybody else's dog. I like my dogs, I like how they reflect my personality and I like that I am the one that made them they way they are. I also enjoy being in the position where some people have asked to purchase my dogs. The Mali actually comes from decent blood but my Rott is simply a BYB $300 puppy I found on craigslist and I trained him to look like he does today. All the money in the world won't buy that from an owner of any dog.






Michelle Kehoe said:


> You guys are going beyond just dogs now. I'd quit working if $ was no object, still buy some outstanding dogs, go to every seminar possible, train with the best, hire a super trainer/decoy to live in, breed my dogs, keep what I want, train and donate the rest to departments in need of patrole dogs.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Johnny Carson once said "money can't buy happiness but it can get you damn close". :lol:


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, i like the island idea also.But where to live?I would have a nice long driveway lined with oakchestnuttrees leading to the most luxurious teepee money can buy.
What i would eat?I would hire a top French chef and have him cook me up a fine batch of oatmeel in the morning and some great Italian food at night.
What would i do for entertainment?I would want to learn to play golf,hire some living golf legend who has now some spare time and who doesn't mind playing a few xtra holes.
Just to be a nice guy i would invite people who want to trial their dog in schutzhund and have my good friend from Germany the honourable judge meister Heinrig vrom Spruddelwasser be in charge of this all.
Everyone entering will always receive a perfect 300 score and after that they have the option to have the dog ppd trained.
There is also a field with a 20 feet high double chainlink fence for people who want to have the dog tested by a dutch knpv decoy.
Hey it can be hell trying to find your dog in the thick brusch when it is nearly dark.
It will be strictly forbidden to practice any French ring or mondio,just keep this in mind.
For island security i would hire some ex cia high ranking official who is seeking a place to hide.
Anyone entering the island by helicopter will not be stripsearched but will be invited to undergo a two hour thai massage,this should make them feel welcome.
To make sure no one leaves the island uninvited (after stealing someone elses dog) i would have have a tough marine named Saturday patrol the shores in a 20 foot speedboat powerd by 4 250hp evinrudes.
Of course he would not be doing this alone,he will be backed up by two of the meanest schutzhund dobermans money can buy.I don't care how good they are as long as they cost more than 50k each.
He will also be in charge of training monkees to fetch coconuts,and nobody will ever know his real name.
For my own personal security i will go to my private 25 foot shooting range every morning to empty a clip from my glock.
My personal dog will be the poodle mix i have now,she has the heart of a lion but would not heard a fly.
Of course there will be oriental ladies playing beach volley all day,
but all i can afford is a small acreage here in Thailand.
It doesn't hurt to dream does it?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Well I have to admit the last dog I saw that I REALLY wanted, I purchased. Haven't seen one since that I just HAD to have, but if I did I'd probably figure out a way to purchase it. If money was no object I'd do a lot more traveling, and maybe I'd find a few more dogs that triggered that "I WANT that dog" feeling, then I'd buy them to  But I can't really think of any off hand that I've seen and wanted that badly.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I know what you’re getting at here Lee, but some of us need skill and knowledge more than we need the top dog. If I had all the coin I needed I would be trying to gain knowledge and trying to correct the unjust I did to mutt I got. What good is the top dog I can find if I just drag its ass down? Aint saying I wouldn’t be looking for great dogs…. just saying I would be making a lot of great dogs good dogs with my skills right now. 
But I don’t know if it would last, the naked supermodels I would have cleaning dog crap would probably cause some problems with the wife. She would take half the money and the best dog and leave me with needing to make payroll for the models. Or something like that, you know what I’m getting at. 

The hell with the dogs Lee, it must be nice to be able to sit around Costa drink rum and ask “what if questions” all day.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> I know what you’re getting at here Lee, but some of us need skill and knowledge more than we need the top dog. If I had all the coin I needed I would be trying to gain knowledge and trying to correct the unjust I did to mutt I got. What good is the top dog I can find if I just drag its ass down? Aint saying I wouldn’t be looking for great dogs…. just saying I would be making a lot of great dogs good dogs with my skills right now.


Ditto.

-Cheers


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

It'd be great to not have to worry about making a paycheck. Flying from kennel to kennel all around the world, checking out dogs for a year or 2, picking up what fits best for your goals, talking with people who have actually worked and owned the dogs 5 gen back on the pedigree.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris, I think it was the rum that inspired me to ask the stupid question. :smile:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Chris, I think it was the rum that inspired me to ask the stupid question. :smile:


Oh I know it was. I can tell a drunk question when I read one. 
Keep them coming!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Wish I knew enough to come up with a really cool dog to buy... but I don't. Even then, it would probably be more dog than I could or would want to deal with. Picture me buying Spike van Leuween - when I got out of the hospital I would just end up sending him back.

So, given unlimited funds, I'd probably just get another puppy from Mike - or maybe spring for one of those kick-ass iron retrievers he keeps talking about - though the cutlery-stealing ability of the one I have now makes me question the desirability of that sometimes.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well since this deviated from purchasing a specific dog which I wouldn't bother with anyway, let me add that I'd abandon my car for a 4 wheeler or horse possibly and move out to my cabin. I'd grow and hunt/trap/fish whatever I needed and when I wasn't working on that that I'd spend the rest of my time on the river exploring or taking pictures and maybe a little shooting here and there. I'd also have a few chickens, maybe a goat or two, and several dogs I'd mess around and explore with. 

It's really not even a matter of if, it's just when. And I wouldn't probably waste a second of my time thinking about those of you who bought dogs with your money instead LOL. (just kidding)


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Pard Jirkova Dvora , Panter Aritar Bastet , Eick von der berger Hochburg and Max van Tiekerhook


----------



## Amber Gentry (Dec 15, 2008)

"Bogart" from Amore Cane Corso, been watching him for several years now.....


----------

